# WTF happened to Fred Durst!!!



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I mean WOW, not only does he look like he fell down a few hundred flights of stairs, he sounds like he was abducted by Hillbillies!

AFTER:
TomGreen.com - The Channel


BEFORE:


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

That's what happens when you get it on with Britney Spears, you get a case of the has beens and hillbillyism.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

WTF really cares?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

My life has no need to know who that is.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

ummm.. maybe some tongue in that cheek? It's Tom Green, man!


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

If I broke my leg with a crowbar, it would still be funnier than Tom Green.

*Him* I know, and avoid like the plague. tptptptp


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow, it was like a train accident, I could NOT look away!

Did anyone watch enough to see him totally space out and somehow zap 2 minutes into the past about his Einstein tattoo?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

That is some wild "add expletive here"!!!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

iJohnHenry said:


> If I broke my leg with a crowbar, it would still be funnier than Tom Green.
> 
> *Him* I know, and avoid like the plague. tptptptp


Actually I was skeptical too. But he's not an idiot now!!!
He's "normal funny" now. Not trying to outgross himself.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

WTH? So he's been hiding his southern accent all this time? I guess it worked out for him... for awhile. It's like he's what Billy Bob Thornton looked like in the 90's.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think he's goofing around. He doesn't have an accent, and I believe it's part of a role that he's playing in a movie: Photos from Play Dead


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

MannyP Design said:


> I think he's goofing around. He doesn't have an accent, and I believe it's part of a role that he's playing in a movie: Photos from Play Dead


I don't doubt that. Fred Durst has always been a very talented and smart guy. He knows how to put on a show!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Exactly!

He directed a movie recently, what schlock, too...
ROTTEN TOMATOES: Ice Cube, Fred Durst Making a Movie Together
Has he gone all respectable on us? (I know, he's still an idiot but he does have a shred of creativity in him)


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

He sure looks alot different from when he was in The Wonder Years!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Vexel said:


> I don't doubt that. Fred Durst has always been a very talented and smart guy. He knows how to put on a show!


LMAO... I don't think we're talking about the same Fred Durst...


----------

